# Attestation - US Degree Diploma - Indian Citizen in India



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I am an Indian citizen currently residing in India, and am relocating to Dubai during the first week of September. I am looking for references to trustworthy agents (preferably in the US) I can use to get my US degree certificate attested. I found a thread here that talked about "ASAP Document Services" - didn't really find any info on how the poster found the particular agent's services.

I am aware of agents that offer this service in the UAE, but I'd like to ideally get the process rolling asap, so I receive the attested certificate soon after I land in the UAE. Any info on agents with the typically turn around time, and costs involved will be very helpful. 

Thanks..


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

lordaragon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen currently residing in India, and am relocating to Dubai during the first week of September. I am looking for references to trustworthy agents (preferably in the US) I can use to get my US degree certificate attested. I found a thread here that talked about "ASAP Document Services" - didn't really find any info on how the poster found the particular agent's services.
> 
> ...


Many on this forum recommended Authxperts..give it a shot: [email protected].


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

lordaragon said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen currently residing in India, and am relocating to Dubai during the first week of September. I am looking for references to trustworthy agents (preferably in the US) I can use to get my US degree certificate attested. I found a thread here that talked about "ASAP Document Services" - didn't really find any info on how the poster found the particular agent's services.
> 
> ...



I used ASAP and they were excellent, highly recommended.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks folks, I called up each of ASAP, Authxperts, and Roca Services - ASAP was too pricey at $350 per document, Roca and Authxperts both quoted about $250. I decided to go ahead with Roca, since I was impressed with their "service" element. Will keep you posted on how the experience turns out... 

Cheers


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

lordaragon said:


> Thanks folks, I called up each of ASAP, Authxperts, and Roca Services - ASAP was too pricey at $350 per document, Roca and Authxperts both quoted about $250. I decided to go ahead with Roca, since I was impressed with their "service" element. Will keep you posted on how the experience turns out...
> 
> Cheers


ASAP dropped down to $280 when I told them my family was sending the document to them from Indiana, I think that was the shortcut from being attested already by the State.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

You picked a good choice, i used roca and was very pleased with there services. They also do police reports also if you need that.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> ASAP dropped down to $280 when I told them my family was sending the document to them from Indiana, I think that was the shortcut from being attested already by the State.


Thanks XDoodle******. In hindsight, I could have got my school to get a copy notarized and send to Asap / others, and that would have saved some money. But I wanted this asap, and wasnt sure how much time the school was going to take.. but someone with enough time at their hands can use the option.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

crt454 said:


> You picked a good choice, i used roca and was very pleased with there services. They also do police reports also if you need that.


 Thanks.. To be honest, I was a little skeptical since all their communication was from gmail ids - I'd expect most decent professional organizations to use their email domain.. :d


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Thought I'd post an update to this thread...

I am very impressed with Roca's services. Had originally sent them a scanned copy of my diploma on August 13. They sent me an email on August 23 that my diploma has been attested by the UAE Embassy. They fedex'd it to the UAE on Monday, August 26 for a fee of $70, and the fedex tracker shows the document will be delivered to my employer's office before Wednesday, August 28. All in a span of 15 days.

If any of you would like to use their services, below are their coordinates

Fabiola Mendoza,
Roca Services
1701 Pennsylvania Ave. NW, Suite 300
Washington, DC 20006
Office Tel: (703) 717-9087
Office Tel: (571) 312-7158
Document Authentication Services - International » Roca Services

DISCLAIMER: Just a friendly recommendation, I have ABSOLUTELY no personal interest in the company.


----------

